# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  VENTA DE ACEITE DE COCO AL POR MAYOR Y POR MENOR

## nicoleames

Somos productores, la planta se encuentra en San Martín , pero tenemos almacén en Lima. 
Les ofrecemos el mejor Aceite de Coco EXTRA VIRGEN de la amazonía peruana, los clientes nos prefieren porque tenemos la mejor textura, sabor y aroma entre todos los aceites, nuestro aceite de coco es elaborado con los más finos cocos de la amazonía peruana a diferencia de marcas comerciales que comercializan aceite de coco de origen importado.  Distribuimos a todo el perú  Tenemos presentaciones a granel:  *- Balde 4kgs* s/.220 *- Balde 10kgs* s/.435 *- Balde 20 kgs* s/:800 (s/.40 el kg)   Tenemos presentaciones listas a la venta, contamos con registro sanitario: 
Precios por caja: *-180ml* x 12 unids = s/.144 (s/.12 la unidad)
Precio sugerido: s/.18   *-250ml* x 12 unids = s/.198 (s/.16,5 la unidad)
Precio sugerido: s/.25   *- 470ml* x 12 unids = s/.312 (s/.26 la unidad)
Precio sugerido: s/.40   *-1L* x 6 unids = s/.330 (s/.55 la unidad)
Precio sugerido: s/.70   
Salen por caja o puedes combinar las presentaciones llevando un mínimo de 18 unidades combinadas.  *¡Buscamos lo mejor para tu negocio!* 
Aceite de Coco Virgen y Extra Virgen - Ventas al Por Mayor   Contacto: *Whatsapp: 986 927 705 - Nicole Ames* olivos.ames@gmail.com Facebook: Fundo Ames  Contamos también con aceite de oliva, aceite de jojoba, aceite de moringa, manteca de cacao y aceitunasTemas similares: VENTA DE ACEITE DE COCO EXTRA VIRGEN PRIMERA PRENSADA EN FRÍO S/.40 EL KG VENTA DE ACEITE DE COCO EXTRA VIRGEN EN LIMA (s/.41 el kg) Venta de aceite de Oliva EXTRA VIRGEN (s/.14 el litro) Acidez menor a 0.4 - Cosecha Agosto 2020. Papa   gourmet a  la venta al por mayor  & menor VENTA DE NEUMATICOS PARA TODO TIPO DE VEHICULO AL X MAYOR Y MENOR

----------

